# Vitamins/Supplements for GS?



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hi there

I am due to go ahead with my first attempt at surrogacy in March (I am the IM).

I'm not sure what vitamins or supplements I should be asking our GS to take and wondered if anyone might know please?

I'd imagine folic acid is a given - is there anything else?

Thanks in advance for any help  

xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Mandy Pandy, I would imagine the same as any person planing pregnancy and / or fertility treatment. Generally a good all round pre conception formulation would probably be adequate but there are other things that supposedly help with implantation (like co Q10) that you might want to take depending on your own specific needs. You might also have to think about both you and the GS taking supplements since, presumably, you will need to consider developing healthy eggs / embryos yourself.

Have a look in this area for some threads that list all the supplements: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0

C~x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Caz!

I'm continually on supplements, so I was just going to keep those up.

I was going to get my GS to take pregnacare and folic acid to start with but I'll have a look at that link - cheers! 

xxx


----------

